# Welcome the new American Gladiators



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

American Gladiators






*



*

*Gina Carano*

Height: 5'8" Weight: 141 
Don't let the winsome smile fool you... Crush earned her well-deserved moniker by smashing opponents into submission. Despite her girl-next-door looks, she's a powerful, fierce opponent who has no problem handling the women competitors, and then going back to breaking men's hearts. 
Crush
Photo Gallery 




*



*

*Mike O'Hearn*

Height: 6'3" Weight: 251 
With nearly godlike strength and skill, he is the ultimate warrior. Able to physically dominate foes with his impressive physique, he is equally adept at mind games and will attempt to mentally defeat opponents before the battle even begins. Titan is a double threat who will find a way to win... one way or another. 
Titan
Photo Gallery


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

Holy shit, Crush is hot.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

*



*

*Valerie Waugaman*

Height: 5'9" Weight: 145 
Consider yourself warned when she is heard in Gladiator Arena. Siren is a force to be reckoned with who will go off at the slightest provocation! Pay close attention to her every move, or siren will wail... on you! 
Siren
Photo Gallery 





*



*

*Justice Smith*

Height: 6'8" Weight: 290 
Tipping the scales at almost 300 pounds of power and with 20-inch guns at his disposal, Justice does indeed have a very long arm, and he'll pursue any adversary to the ends of the earth to prove it. Ask any of his opponents and they'll tell you that sometimes Justice hurts, and the scales always tip in his favor. 
Justice
Photo Gallery


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

This is one of the comments under one of Hellga's pictures:

"she blew out her knee.I watched it live when it happened in the Gauntlet and she will be out for a while I think. none of the Gladiators that I saw were athletic enough to handle the contestants which is sad."

If this is true, it doesn't sound like a good start to the new series.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

KentDog said:


> This is one of the comments under one of Hellga's pictures:
> 
> "she blew out her knee.I watched it live when it happened in the Gauntlet and she will be out for a while I think. none of the Gladiators that I saw were athletic enough to handle the contestants which is sad."
> 
> If this is true, it doesn't sound like a good start to the new series.


Most of them were all for show. THe original cast that is.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

Justice looks pretty big though.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

*



*

*Jaime Kovac*

Height: 5'7.5" Weight: 148 
Fury takes ferocity to a whole new level. At 5-feet, 8-inches, she is a maelstrom of raw aggression and the epitome of the female gladiator. Equally balanced in speed and strength... Hell hath no fury like, Fury. Period. 
Fury
Photo Gallery 




*



*

*Tanoai Reed*

Height: 6'3" Weight: 240 
With his tribal garb and distinctive tattoos, he may conjure up images of an island paradise, but facing him in battle is pure hell. Drawing on the power of his ancestors, Toa has the strength of a thousand warriors flowing through his veins, and he will never, ever show mercy. 
Toa
Photo Gallery


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

*Damn, Hellga's huge!*





*



*

*Robin Coleman*

Height: 6'1" Weight: 205 
When she stomps into Gladiator Arena, most sensible opponents run for cover rather than risk a Viking funeral. She may have left her horned helmet on the boat, but she hits with the force of Thor's hammer, and quickly sends opponents straight to Valhalla. 
Hellga
Photo Gallery 




*



*

*Alex Castro*

Height: 6'3" Weight: 220 
The 6-foot, 3-inch, 220-pound Gladiator targets his opponents with tactical precision. With an impressive arsenal of skills at his disposal, he is well equipped for any operation and will do anything to complete his objective. Once Militia has you in his sights, you'd better have a plan, or the game


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

*



*

*Beth Horn*

Height: 5'8" Weight: 142 
She has shed her skin to become one of the most feared warriors in Gladiator Arena. She stalks her prey with caution and strikes when it is least expected. Any opponent that faces her had better come prepared because there is no known antidote for Venom, who is lethal in any dose. 
Venom
Photo Gallery 




*



*

*Don Yates*

Height: 6'4" Weight: 225 
When you enter Gladiator Arena keep an eye out for Wolf! Able to smell fear and always going for the jugular, Wolf is 230-pounds of primal fury. He will ferociously defend his turf... and thrives on the opportunity to sink his teeth into any challenge. 
Wolf
Photo Gallery


----------



## maniclion (Dec 14, 2007)

KentDog said:


> This is one of the comments under one of Hellga's pictures:
> 
> "she blew out her knee.I watched it live when it happened in the Gauntlet and she will be out for a while I think. none of the Gladiators that I saw were athletic enough to handle the contestants which is sad."
> 
> If this is true, it doesn't sound like a good start to the new series.


It's gonna be a lot different, there are a lot more people into fitness these days, the gladiators will have some tough competition.  I hope they still have that Tennis Ball Cannon course that was my favorite...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 14, 2007)

This won't hold a candle to the old Gladiators. I'm planning on watchin it for a few laughs though. Isn't Hulk Hogan the host?


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2007)

I've seen that Gina girl fight in MMA.  She is hot and tough as hell.  
Gina Carano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

maniclion said:


> It's gonna be a lot different, there are a lot more people into fitness these days, the gladiators will have some tough competition.  I hope they still have that Tennis Ball Cannon course that was my favorite...


Good point, manic.


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> I've seen that Gina girl fight in MMA.  She is hot and tough as hell.
> Gina Carano - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Wow, yes. She's not much older than me and I almost went to UNLV. Maybe I would have met her.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2007)

Will Helga be competing against men or women?


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Will Helga be competing against men or women?


Why would he be competing against women?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Why would he be competing against women?


I think he's joking, it might be because she's big and tall. Height: 6'1" Weight: 205 
Damn.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 14, 2007)

KentDog said:


> Why would* he* be competing against *women*?


Now I'm confused.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 14, 2007)

Siren>Crush


----------



## KentDog (Dec 14, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Now I'm confused.


I was adding to his joke .


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 15, 2007)

KentDog said:


> I was adding to his joke .


Should have known that.


----------

